# flounder



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have some whole flounder and I wanna cook them on the grill anyone have any good ways of doing it? Might also do them in the oven so I would be happy to hear how you do them that way also. Thanks


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Cut a "T" on the back and then open it up outwardly down to the bones in both directions to make a pouch. Fill the pouch with stuffing. Close it with toothpicks. Rub mayo all over the outside skin, and maybe a little salt and lemon pepper. Drench with about 1/2 a lemon. Bake in the oven or grill with a closed lid (I like grilling better, with mesquite chips) at 400 to 450F, until the meat is flakey and the stuffing steamy. Probabiy 25 to 40 minutes, depending on the size of the flounder.

For the stuffing, yesterday, I sauteed an onion, 1/2 a bell, and two stalks of celery, all chopped, then added a can of crab, a can of shrimp, and about 1/2 a box of stovetop stuffing. Came out pretty good. Makes enough for two fish.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds amazing I will have to give it a try!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

jmw70 said:


> Sounds amazing


You ain't kidding.. I had some fried with a big pile of chets tarter sause the other day and man was it good. I'm gonna have to try and stuff the next.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Cracker said:


> You ain't kidding.. I had some fried with a big pile of chets tarter sause the other day and man was it good. I'm gonna have to try and stuff the next.


I'm in. :thumbup:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Rammer Jammer said:


> I'm in. :thumbup:


Lets go catch a few.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

The stuffing is cooked before you stuff the flounder right? Does it dry out the stuffing at all while you cook the fish?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't forget to scale that flounder before preparing it.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u cant realy mess up a fresh flounder a little salt pepper and and butter will do and its even better if u add a little lime garlic and baisle and u cant go wrong with the crabmeat stuffing i prefer to make mine with more crabmeat and less fillers also a little fresh parm chees on top is good and dont forget the barely legal fish are hard to beat fried whole


----------

